# Sitting on the lees too long



## Gibbus (Apr 22, 2009)

(Hypothetically) let's say I misplaced/forgot a carboy after only one racking. Also, hypothetically, let's say it's been sitting for about a year now, and is a bit funky tasting.
Is it possible to remove/cover/disguise the yeasty taste?
Thanks


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

what is a carboy?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Shouldn't be the problem... some to many prefer the character of autolyzed yeast, and it is appropriate for some styles. More concerning might be whether the airlock dried out, allowing fruit flies to access the mead. Did you thief a taste or rack it?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

And Bradley Bee, a carboy is a large glass jar, typically 5 gallons or 6.5 gallons, used in mead/wine/beer making. So called in England some time ago when they were commonly used for transporting drinking water in a vessel that still could fit in the boot of your car, hence carboy.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Then why do the Brits now refer to carboys as demijohns? Anything to do with outhouses? A low humor at best, I know.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Couldn't say. I believe that technically a demijohn may be a different vessel, used for wine, but I'm not an anglophone.


----------



## Steves1967 (May 16, 2012)

Demijohns in my experience are teardrop shaped rather than cylindrical and although I have seen a couple in the five or six gallon range are often in the 12-14 gallon range.


----------

